# mom is w/ Jesus + farm is for sale again with bathroom now



## CentralPaFarm (Oct 23, 2012)

mom is w/ Jesus + farm is for sale again with bathroom now 

My mom is with Jesus now and the farm is for sale again with a bathroom now 
http://lancaster.craigslist.org/reo/4097511656.html

Daniel Central Pa mountain farm 
SEE THIS SITE BELOW WITH OVER 200 PICTURES FOR SOME IN DEPTH WORK I DID 
http://directory.ic.org/22661/Central_Pa_Mountain_farm 

MOM PASSED INTO JESUS ARMS SEPT 21ST 2013 
when my mom awoke after two days of being on hospice meds and said" wow everybody loves everybody and its all white and they have places to sleep and they are teaching me about Jesus and I saw my uncle bill playing Golf on the golf course" .. it all fit.. mom was raised a catholic and they didn't teach her much about Jesus but she did believe and lived a Holy Life and when she then, in another 3 days, awoke again, telling me " she loved everybody .. she loved everybody, she loved everybody" I knew she wasn't dreaming.. She also spoke to my 4 sisters on the phone and told them she loved them.. she loved them.. she loved them... ( as i heard them cry tears of joy over something she barely ever did) ... she was in heaven and being prepared for her eternal home and resting was something she barely ever did because she was always up praying for her children into the late hours all her 90 years. Yes heaven is real and Mom is there and she is learning all about Jesus amen.. I sure pray I get to be with her and her parents and the rest of the people there.. ... let me tell you all here on Facebook ...today ... I LOVE EVERYBODY ... I LOVE EVERYBODY... I LOVE EVERYBODY... AND I LOVE JESUS AMEN 

PS: I AM GOING WHEREVER GOD SENDS ME AND PROCEEDS FROM SALE GOES BACK TO MOMS ESTATE AND I AM NOT ON THE WILL YEAAA


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice property. All the best in selling it.


----------



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Your mom was a beautiful lady . And you favor her 
What a wonderful story about her! Made me smile. My sympathies to you for your loss, but you know you will see her and all those gone before, in the arms of Jesus!

Your property is lovely. If it was here in Florida a family member would surely snap it up, as it is just perfect for our mindset and lifestyle.

I hope someone comes along who can recognize and appreciate its true worth.
Till then, God Bless you and Godspeed

In His Love
Mich


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

What a wonderful blessing. I care for my 98 year old grandmother and right now she is so sad, and scared. We too have hospice.
I cannot wait until my grandmother sees and feels such love so she can be at peace.


----------

